# mac beginner



## vircore (Oct 28, 2005)

I have new photos


----------



## user3 (Oct 28, 2005)

Very nice!!!!   Oh you have Blue Storm! Lucky you!


----------



## user4 (Oct 28, 2005)

fiction looks sooo pretty!!! nice collection...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 28, 2005)

stilife is my favorite paint!


----------



## Caderas (Oct 28, 2005)

nice pigments!!


----------



## breathless (Oct 29, 2005)

looks exactly like my collection =]


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

Lovely pigments you've got there...


----------



## vircore (Nov 10, 2005)

updated


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 11, 2005)

loves the pigments!


----------



## vircore (Nov 26, 2005)

up

sorry, i can't find where i can change the title  :S


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 26, 2005)

Looks great.


----------



## Isis (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh I love Steel Blue and Coco pigments!


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice collection.


----------



## vivalasvegas (Dec 9, 2005)

aw, i like your pigment collection!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice collection! Can I ask you what are the 2 items in the first pic...something from Sephora and the item in the left of the pic?


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 10, 2005)

thats pretty good so far! awww i want the inventive eye quad.


----------



## vircore (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyinPink* 
_Nice collection! Can I ask you what are the 2 items in the first pic...something from Sephora and the item in the left of the pic?_

 

left item: meteorites guerlain ^_^ 

another photograf





the mac lipgloss is nymphette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




right the Sephora Enlightening Shimmer Powder 
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...go  ryId=S6500


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 10, 2005)

nice...


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

ohh i love the meteorites and pigments, very nice collection!!!


----------



## Lou (Dec 21, 2005)

Very nice!!!!

Vircore, pekita... ¡guapas!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 22, 2005)

for a beginner that is a pretty good pigment collection!


----------



## Tira-Misu (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow! Thats a great collection!


----------



## n_j_t (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice--love the pigments!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, lovely stuff! What lipglasses have you got there?


----------



## vircore (Jan 27, 2006)

prrr and nymphette ^_^

paints: stiliffe and bare canvas and i bought yesterday graphito


----------



## vircore (Feb 8, 2006)

up with new pigments


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

great!


----------



## vircore (Feb 26, 2006)

updated my pigments


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 4, 2006)

nice...


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 5, 2006)

cute pigment collection! they are so versatile- unfortunatly i dont' own many myself.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the cute collection though


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 5, 2006)

You have a lovely collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

has a newer post


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 29, 2006)

Great Collection =)


----------



## vircore (May 6, 2006)

thanks nessa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i updated my pics ^_^


----------

